# Cut Yellow tang



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I added some tangs to my new 260 gallon Friday. I had a powder brown about 8 inches and a purple tang about 3 1/2 inches. Friday I added a Yellow tang just a little bigger then the purple, a Kole eye about 4 inches and a Blue Regal about maybe 3 inches. All these fish when the through tank transfer an observation of 1- 3 weeks on top of the tank transfer. 

So Mr Powder brown immediately made his presence known to the new tangs but was relentless on the yellow Friday and most of Saturday. Things have settled down now and the Yellow tang can finally swim around without being cornered.

The yellow has been beat up pretty good though and has two red cuts on one side. I'm concerned back little about infection, should I be or will they just heal on there own. Anything I should add to the tank to help heel and prevent infection?


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

See the cuts just below his gill


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*yello tough*

That Yellow can defend himself..just wait till he gets fed up...watch out powder brown..that yellow can fight like a shark when he wants to ! I have seen them go from being beaten down to no scales left 3/4 dead to KILLING the one that put them in that position!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tim


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Good to know thanks Tim, one of the cuts is no longer red just a scar so healing faster than I thought would happen.


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

Do they have enough hiding places? You need a spot for each of them to call their own. This will help the aggression. Yellow will hold his own. He will soon become the Godfather of the tank. Don't stress over the cut, it will heal and just be a small scar.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Scarface Tang!


----------

